# Concept TX build



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Built this one for my wife. 6â€™6â€ ML|F St. Croix SC 3 Fuscia metallic blank.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Beautiful rod, I bet she loved it. What grips are those?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you sir. They are the composite cork grips at mudhole, FSG387-RCC, http://www.mudhole.com/FSG387-Rear-Split-Grip?quantity=1&custcolgripsize=25

And the fighting butt
http://www.mudhole.com/Straight-Tapered-EVA-Split-Grip-Fighting-Butt


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

johnsons1480 said:


> Thank you sir. They are the composite cork grips at mudhole, FSG387-RCC, http://www.mudhole.com/FSG387-Rear-Split-Grip?quantity=1&custcolgripsize=25
> 
> And the fighting butt
> http://www.mudhole.com/Straight-Tapered-EVA-Split-Grip-Fighting-Butt


Looks Really Good

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trevore (Aug 7, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## teacup (Oct 31, 2017)

Look cool!!!


----------



## Bay_Scout (Aug 20, 2006)

johnsons1480 said:


> Built this one for my wife. 6â€™6â€ ML|F St. Croix SC 3 Fuscia metallic blank.


Nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Beautiful rod!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks really nice. Beautiful cross wraps.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Here's a link to the pattern that I based the wrap off of. They've got some really neat stuff on their FB site.

Cross Wrap Pattern on Facebook


----------



## Capt.Josh (Apr 15, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

What color is the matching thread?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Fuji 017 Teal


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

johnsons1480 said:


> Fuji 017 Teal


Use CP?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

JKD said:


> Use CP?


You donâ€™t have to, but it helps to hold the threads in place on the decorative wrap


----------

